# SLOT Cutters



## A T FEHR (Jan 2, 2009)

For making slots/grooves for splines is it better to use a slot cutter bit or for example just a 1/4 inch spiral bit and make the slot. How deep should the slot be


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI A T FEHR

It's best to use slot cutters,,the slot cutters can and will pull the stock out easy unlike the spiral bit bit,, the chips like to go around and around and then come out...almost all slot cuts will cut a 1/2" deep slot, but you can push that just a little by removing the bearing..and using the fence as the guide...if you have a horz.router table setup they are great,,,plus it's real hard to break a slot cutter unlike the spiral bits...

The also work great to make the splines  just stack a pair and make true splines all day long that are dead on every time..


============





A T FEHR said:


> For making slots/grooves for splines is it better to use a slot cutter bit or for example just a 1/4 inch spiral bit and make the slot. How deep should the slot be


----------



## scotirish10 (Nov 11, 2008)

Not the best quality but for the price not bad. HF: http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93371
$26.99 for the set of Kerf sizes: 1/16'', 3/32'', 1/8'', 5/32'', 3/16'', 1/4''; 16,000 RPM maximum, Cutters diameter: 2'', Arbor: 5/16''. I do not use the for anything other than personal projects so the are fine for me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just one more slot cutter sets, plus it can be used as a T & G set as well.note the 5.2mm cutter just the right size for the 1/4" plywood plus note the 5/16" and the 3/8" cutters ,they are the ones to find in the sets the norm, plus you get two LONG arbors.. so you can stack the cutters up, so you can use it on 1" thick stock not the norm for most T & G sets.. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/11pc-1-2-Shank-...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262



=======


----------



## A T FEHR (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi BOB. I JUST BOUGHT A GLUE JOINT BIT TODAY . I WILL USE IT TO JOIN THE BOARDS TOGETHER. WITCH JOINT WOULD BE BETTER.SPLINE OR GLUE JOINT. ALSO ARE ALL SLOT CUTTERS STACKABLE AS I DO NOT HAVE ONE ARE THEY TRICKY TO SET UP FOR VARIOUS SIZE SPLINES THANKS FOR THE TIP


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi A T FEHR

This is just my 2 cents 

I like the spline over the glue joint type, you can match the boards up easy with the spline unlike the glue joint bit,,,
The slot cutters are very easy to setup and use  you will get shims in most sets but do buy some more and some 5/16" SAE Flat washers from your hardware store, most of the slot cutters are 8mm shank size but that's the same as 5/16"  ( but do get SAE type or 1/4" flat washers that will have the same ID as a 5/16" SAE flat washer... 

====



A T FEHR said:


> Hi BOB. I JUST BOUGHT A GLUE JOINT BIT TODAY . I WILL USE IT TO JOIN THE BOARDS TOGETHER. WITCH JOINT WOULD BE BETTER.SPLINE OR GLUE JOINT. ALSO ARE ALL SLOT CUTTERS STACKABLE AS I DO NOT HAVE ONE ARE THEY TRICKY TO SET UP FOR VARIOUS SIZE SPLINES THANKS FOR THE TIP


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I like using my slot cutters for the making of grooves etc, but I have a C.M.T. finger jointer that I bought aout 15 years ago and use regularly for the joining of boards, very strong joint indeed.
Derek.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Derek

" C.M.T. finger jointer " = ??????

do you mean ,finger bit ?
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/products.asp?dept=127

====
=======


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Bob J,
There we go again different language interpretation, that is what I mean, but not called that over here.
Derek.


----------

